# Need advice killing asiatic jasmine



## Ecks from Tex

Roundup is out. It won't kill asian jasmine. I suppose I could try to cut it low and then apply some sort of cocktail, but I am not sure that is going to do anything for me.

Hand-pulling is out. This stuff is groundcover all along a 150 ft. fenceline and in a bed I just completely killed off. Looking to do a complete replant

What I have done is apply Triclopyr 8.8% (I also tank mixed glyphosate 41% to help kill intertwined weeds). I do not see any visual response to the asian jasmine after 10 days, so I'm thinking my idea was a fail.

I do not think 2,4-D + triclopyr 34% will kill this stuff. So I am going to have to purchase something.

Possibilities I have considered: 

Moving up to a 60% Triclopyr product like Remedy

Fluazifop-P-butyl - 24.5% i.e., Fusilade

Imazapyr - 27.8%

@Greendoc do you have any experience with this stuff or similar stuff? Woody vine-growing groundcover (Trachelospermum asiaticum).


----------



## Greendoc

The 8.8% Triclopyr is largely useless. It is an Amine formula with poor penetrating properties. When killing woody plants, which Jasmine is, You want ester formulations. Better believe the 2,4-D + Triclopyr mix sold as Crossbow will kill it. Both of the active ingredients are esters. Crossbow is the reason why I am not fighting with tropical vines and volunteer trees. Do not mess around with Imazapyr. it works. For up to 2 years. It also works on desirable trees or shrubs whose roots happened to be in the sprayed area. I use Imazapyr+MSM for keeping non crop areas dead. Works amazingly well too.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Greendoc said:


> The 8.8% Triclopyr is largely useless. It is an Amine formula with poor penetrating properties. When killing woody plants, which Jasmine is, You want ester formulations. Better believe the 2,4-D + Triclopyr mix sold as Crossbow will kill it. Both of the active ingredients are esters. Crossbow is the reason why I am not fighting with tropical vines and volunteer trees. Do not mess around with Imazapyr. it works. For up to 2 years. It also works on desirable trees or shrubs whose roots happened to be in the sprayed area. I use Imazapyr+MSM for keeping non crop areas dead. Works amazingly well too.


thanks man i've got 2,4-D + Triclopyr on hand (crossbow) so I will apply and see if this gets me where I need.


----------



## Greendoc

There are almost no broadleaf weeds I know of that are not affected by Crossbow. Be careful with that. Because it is an ester, it will vaporize in hot and still weather giving nearby trees an unintended 2,4-D fumigation. Did that once. Sprayed on a day that I should have been in the pool or at the beach.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

I will spray right at dusk so it has time to absorb into the foliage. We've been having slightly cooler temperatures here right now due to random showers.


----------



## Greendoc

That is the worst condition I can think of. Higher humidity. I remember what happened on my grandfather's farm. Sprayed a fenceline next to a field. Crop curled up all along the fenceline. It was cooler than the rest of the day in the late afternoon, but not good enough to keep the 2.4-D from vaporizing. I keep this one as a fall or winter application. Not when average temperatures are high.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

For this groundcover, it is about 1-2 feet away from nearby trees. It is ascending up along a wooden fence, which is where I need to do the killing. No other vegetation nearby, as I have already killed off everything else.

And we don't have humidity below 60% here hardly ever. It's at 70% today and probably has been for for most days out of the past several months.


----------



## Greendoc

Save this one for consistently cooler weather. The 2,4-D is going to vaporize and then :shock:


----------



## Ecks from Tex

10-4


----------



## Greendoc

People not being careful with 2,4-D is why there are all kinds of restrictions on it.


----------



## LadyAnglesey

Following this thread because I've got a 500 sqft patch of Asian Jasmine I want gone this year as part of my Autumn lawn renovation.


----------



## Stellar P

Ecks from Tex said:


> Hand-pulling is out. This stuff is groundcover all along a 150 ft. fenceline and in a bed I just completely killed off. Looking to do a complete replant


When are you looking to start the re-plant? 
Maybe do a physical barrier (tarp) to choke out the plant, because of what Greendoc said below.
Seems like the products you'll need to do the job will have negative effects to existing/wanted foliage. I had good success with taking a bed down to the soil line and then doing wet cardboard and newspaper, then plant, add mulch.



Greendoc said:


> Do not mess around with Imazapyr. it works. For up to 2 years. It also works on desirable trees or shrubs whose roots happened to be in the sprayed area.


----------



## Smokindog

I can't wait to hear what kills this stuff. They use it all over our area of TX because it's cheap, spreads fast, and pretty much can't be killed.

I've scalped it to the ground, sprayed it with most all of the chemicals listed in this thread, even tried some experiments with painting very small patches with undiluted product. It has always come back. It's the Bermuda of vines 

Good luck and I'm sure many of us will be paying close attention.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

I followed Greendoc's recommendation and did not use 2,4-D in this warm weather. Luckily, triclopyr 8.8% (Southern Ag Brush Killer) with glyphosate mixed actually did the job, it just took 8 weeks and two applications. I did one application at the time of my original post and it had been several weeks, but it slowly began to work and with a second application it did a full kill 2 weeks later (ie, 2 weeks ago it died completely). I originally just put it on hold until temps cooled, but noticed the jasmine started to look a little withered a week after july 4th. So i mixed another gallon of the stuff and 2 weeks later it was toast. Just took longer than I expected.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

LadyAnglesey said:


> Following this thread because I've got a 500 sqft patch of Asian Jasmine I want gone this year as part of my Autumn lawn renovation.


Try to mow it or cut it down before applying a chemical. Makes it more likely to get a good kill.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

On the subject of asiatic jasmine, you all should also know that I have been applying growth regulator to several asian jasmine beds with success this year. I have not had to trim the bed of jasmin in my front yard for awhile now, so I am highly recommending if you do maintain the plant to use a chemical pinching growth regulator or a GI inhibitor if you use it as groundcover. I am using Atrimmec.


----------



## Smokindog

I hope you're right! I had some in the back I though I killed last year but this spring it was back.

I'll keep the fingers crossed 


Ecks from Tex said:


> I followed Greendoc's recommendation and did not use 2,4-D in this warm weather. Luckily, triclopyr 8.8% (Southern Ag Brush Killer) with glyphosate mixed actually did the job, it just took 8 weeks and two applications. I did one application at the time of my original post and it had been several weeks, but it slowly began to work and with a second application it did a full kill 2 weeks later (ie, 2 weeks ago it died completely). I originally just put it on hold until temps cooled, but noticed the jasmine started to look a little withered a week after july 4th. So i mixed another gallon of the stuff and 2 weeks later it was toast. Just took longer than I expected.


----------



## BlackThumb

If you've got a solid area that's otherwise dead and you're in the depth of Texas/Gulf coast heat anyways, you could try solarizing:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y37WHFwh7b4


----------



## LadyAnglesey

Ecks from Tex said:


> LadyAnglesey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Following this thread because I've got a 500 sqft patch of Asian Jasmine I want gone this year as part of my Autumn lawn renovation.
> 
> 
> 
> Try to mow it or cut it down before applying a chemical. Makes it more likely to get a good kill.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that tip! I wondered if that would be a good idea, but have hesitated because I know glyphosate wants those green leaves showing. I have to pull up a metal edger to mow it, but I'll start with the string trimmer. Thanks again.


----------



## LadyAnglesey

Smokindog said:


> I hope you're right! I had some in the back I though I killed last year but this spring it was back.
> 
> I'll keep the fingers crossed
> 
> 
> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I followed Greendoc's recommendation and did not use 2,4-D in this warm weather. Luckily, triclopyr 8.8% (Southern Ag Brush Killer) with glyphosate mixed actually did the job, it just took 8 weeks and two applications. I did one application at the time of my original post and it had been several weeks, but it slowly began to work and with a second application it did a full kill 2 weeks later (ie, 2 weeks ago it died completely). I originally just put it on hold until temps cooled, but noticed the jasmine started to look a little withered a week after july 4th. So i mixed another gallon of the stuff and 2 weeks later it was toast. Just took longer than I expected.
Click to expand...

Smokindog, did you till the area afterward? I'm asking because that's my plan for after it's dead: till up the roots.


----------



## Smokindog

Nope, it's a more "natural area" in a depresion leading down to the runoff stream. I scalped it a few times with the weed wacker in between various chemical cocktails.



LadyAnglesey said:


> Smokindog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're right! I had some in the back I though I killed last year but this spring it was back.
> 
> I'll keep the fingers crossed
> 
> 
> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I followed Greendoc's recommendation and did not use 2,4-D in this warm weather. Luckily, triclopyr 8.8% (Southern Ag Brush Killer) with glyphosate mixed actually did the job, it just took 8 weeks and two applications. I did one application at the time of my original post and it had been several weeks, but it slowly began to work and with a second application it did a full kill 2 weeks later (ie, 2 weeks ago it died completely). I originally just put it on hold until temps cooled, but noticed the jasmine started to look a little withered a week after july 4th. So i mixed another gallon of the stuff and 2 weeks later it was toast. Just took longer than I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smokindog, did you till the area afterward? I'm asking because that's my plan for after it's dead: till up the roots.
Click to expand...


----------



## LadyAnglesey

BlackThumb said:


> If you've got a solid area that's otherwise dead and you're in the depth of Texas/Gulf coast heat anyways, you could try solarizing:


I watched this video. Very informative, however it's not a recommended method for rhizomanous, woody, or deep seated weeds. So that knocks out Asiatic Jasmine.

I ordered a jug of Crossbow that will arrive tomorrow. But I'll wait for cooler, drier temps to apply it. Crossbow recommends waiting 3 weeks after application to plant anything. So If I don't make my window for seeding TTTF, then I'll skip that area and handle it separately. A 30' X 4' strip of it against the side of the house was going to be turned into a flower bed anyway with the rest TTTF, so if I have to, once it's dead and removed, I'll till the whole thing, put down pre-emergent, and mulch it all. and wait for early Spring to put in the flowerbed, then next Autumn 2019 for the TTTF.

But I do hope I can get it done in time. Thanks for the video.


----------



## BlackThumb

Yeah, I realized that immediately after I posted it -- whoops. I left it up because I figured it was good info, though.


----------

